# mes and amns



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2013)

I already serched the threads but have some questions.

I am going to smoke a 5 lb block of white cheddar.

It is only going to be in the 30's here this weekend I wouldnt think it would be too cold.

From what I have read pull the chip loader out and open the top vent the whole way.

Put the amns on the rods on the bottom of the smoker.

Should I cut the block of cheese up?

How long to smoke the cheese?

Thanks


----------



## sound1 (Feb 21, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I already serched the threads but have some questions.
> 
> I am going to smoke a 5 lb block of white cheddar.
> 
> ...


Have fun with it. Next time you will have a bit of an idea of what works best for your tastes.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

I keep the mes in the basement to it will be around 60 degrees.

I will me using apple dust in the amns.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 22, 2013)

Don't have MES but I would cut up into blocks for sure and 2-3hr smoke should be good, good luck remember the pics


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2013)

I will post pics if I can ever get the amns going.   lol


----------



## sound1 (Feb 22, 2013)

That is an art all to itself, the pages are filled with different tricks to lighting the thing. Todd's instructions lay it out about the best. Be patient and let it burn and get a good start before you place in the unit.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2013)

I am trying to learn the art.  LOL


----------



## jsdspif (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm kind of curious what you're using to light it . I have the dust smoker and am using cherry dust that I got from Todd . When I first bought it I thought I don't need the little torch he sells I'll just use my propane blowtorch . I didn't have very good luck with that , it was like the propane flame had to much pressure ( was blowing on the dust too hard ) . Then I tried a tiny little butane torch . I happened to get mine from the checkout counter of the local hardware , it's night quite as big as a bic lighter , but it didn't work , it seemed as though there wasn't enough flame . I then got one like todd sells and that did the trick . I light my dust and try to let it burn for a minute or 2 , then place it in the smoker and by then the flame in the dust goes out but is still smoldering or sometimes I relight it and let it burn for 20 seconds or so and blow it out . When I light mine besides shooting the flame through the hole , i do some flame around the hole , try to shoot some flame under the hole , and some on top of the dust right at the hole . I usually just have my loader pulled part way out and the tray pulled part way out with the top vent open . I don't dry my dust but I keep the dust inside my house in a closet . The problem I have with mine is for hot smokes the dust seems to burn too fast . I finally bought the cold smoking kit from masterbuilt but that puts out a lot of smoke . I think they could have put a heating element about a third of the size of what they have in there now .


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2013)

i use a little butane torch.


----------



## chuckerg (Feb 24, 2013)

jsdspif said:


> I'm kind of curious what you're using to light it . I have the dust smoker and am using cherry dust that I got from Todd . When I first bought it I thought I don't need the little torch he sells I'll just use my propane blowtorch . I didn't have very good luck with that , it was like the propane flame had to much pressure ( was blowing on the dust too hard ) . Then I tried a tiny little butane torch . I happened to get mine from the checkout counter of the local hardware , it's night quite as big as a bic lighter , but it didn't work , it seemed as though there wasn't enough flame . I then got one like todd sells and that did the trick . I light my dust and try to let it burn for a minute or 2 , then place it in the smoker and by then the flame in the dust goes out but is still smoldering or sometimes I relight it and let it burn for 20 seconds or so and blow it out . When I light mine besides shooting the flame through the hole , i do some flame around the hole , try to shoot some flame under the hole , and some on top of the dust right at the hole . I usually just have my loader pulled part way out and the tray pulled part way out with the top vent open . I don't dry my dust but I keep the dust inside my house in a closet . The problem I have with mine is for hot smokes the dust seems to burn too fast . I finally bought the cold smoking kit from masterbuilt but that puts out a lot of smoke . I think they could have put a heating element about a third of the size of what they have in there now .


Wait they have a cold smoking kit?!? I just got the amnps on Friday and have been holding the cheese since the day I placed the order think it was Thursday of last week BTW great shopping experience will and already have recommended to several coworkers. Cheddar Swiss pepper jack and Monterrey jack going in on Tues. was really hoping to do it tonight but ran out of day after working late.


----------

